
Show HN: Coffee Shop Talks Playlist - billyboozer
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9lqAPgCDYiAuOiJTyd84Q4JpfMGDZLPZ
======
billyboozer
Coffee Shop Talks is a web series where I (Billy Boozer) chat with tech,
marketing, startups, and business over a cup of coffee. Check it out and
subscribe if you like it!
[https://www.youtube.com/billyboozer](https://www.youtube.com/billyboozer)

